

SBCL Crowdfunding at IndieGoGo - nikodemus
http://www.indiegogo.com/SBCL-Threading-Improvements-1

======
aerique
I am most impressed by the response to this crowdfunding campaign since I
didn't expect it to hit the target so quickly (or at all). This means there
are far more people enthusiastic about Common Lisp and SBCL in particular than
I expected.

In my corner of the world (The Hague, Netherlands) I feel somewhat 'special'
in the negative sense since there are not a lot of people using CL that I know
of. There's Streamtech (<http://www.streamtech.nl/>) and then there's a couple
of people in Germany. I assume there's a silent majority of people in these
regions but I haven't been able to find them yet.

Luckily there's IRC :-)

